

Kickstarter is coming to Australia and New Zealand - airlinenut
http://www.kickstarter.com/australia

======
wikiburner
I just posted this on the other Kickstarter related story, so I figured I'd
post it here, too:

Does anyone know the back story on why Kickstarter is so restrictive?

Kickstarter can't be used to raise money for causes, whether it’s the Red
Cross or a scholarship, or for “fund my life” projects, like tuition or bills.

Indiegogo has no problem with it though.

Kickstarter also requires each project team to sign up for their own Amazon
payments account. Why wouldn't Kickstarter just collect the money and then
wire it / cut a check to the funding recipient?

Also, why does Indiegogo charge upfront while Kickstarter waits until the
campaign is successful.

The whole crowdfunding space seems to operate pretty illogically. Are there
legal complexities that aren't apparent to an outsider that force their hand?

~~~
soemarko
> The whole crowdfunding space seems to operate pretty illogically.

It's logical to me. I won't be happy if I'm charged upfront, and the project
is only half funded. There won't be any incentive to back a project early on,
and there will be more unsuccessful projects.

It seems that Indiegogo now also has the "Kickstarter way" of backing as an
option. And I'm seeing more and more projects use that.

~~~
wmboy
> I won't be happy if I'm charged upfront, and the project is only half
> funded.

...so just set it up the same way as Amazon payments. Do an Auth on the card
to check it's valid and active, then bill the card when the project is
successful.

I guess from their perspective they want to build upon Amazon's payment
infrastructure so they don't have to worry about payments and can grow other
parts of their business. Which makes sense.

------
wmboy
Great news for NZers. Hopefully the next US service to make it our way will be
Stripe...

